# Televisions In The Future



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Just a reminder to OBers buying new TV's to put into our TT's:

In about 18 months, over the air stations will be broadcasting in all digital formats. This may affect the reception in Telly's with NTSC tuners. Tv's with ATSC tuners...or digital tuners...will be able to receive the new broadcasts. Older models (NTSC) will need a decoder box, or a cable box, to get a picture.

So check out the specs on any new tv purchase....

And they say I'm only a social worker!!

Bob


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> Just a reminder to OBers buying new TV's to put into our TT's:
> 
> In about 18 months, over the air stations will be broadcasting in all digital formats. This may affect the reception in Telly's with NTSC tuners. Tv's with ATSC tuners...or digital tuners...will be able to receive the new broadcasts. Older models (NTSC) will need a decoder box, or a cable box, to get a picture.
> 
> ...


Also, don't forget, the HD broadcasts will be in 16:9 aspect ratio.
Some of the so-called Digital-ready sets still have 4:3 screens, which means they will have to be watched in "Letter Box" format.

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

And go with LCD because they use less juice than Plasma.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very interesting thanx for the info


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

I am installing a 20" Vizio LCD in my Outback tomorrow !










Hopefully, I've got room for it in my 21rs










If not, I'll just have to make room for it in my house !


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nathan said:


> And go with LCD because they use less juice than Plasma.


LCD is the way to go in the trailer, most Plasmas don't work well at high altitudes. I do have a plasma at home and I love it, can see the picture from the side much better than a LCD. I'm waiting to see if the FCC will go through with the mandatory change. the original change was to be this year but it was pushed back.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats good information!! We were going to look for something over the winter break. Ill have to remember this.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We were wanting to get a television for the OB and that was one of the considerations. I could have bought a really nice regular 27" TV for $150 but knew I needed to get one with a digital tuner. I also wanted to go with a wide screen and since an LCD is a lot thinner and lighter, I really wanted one of them. The hole for the TV in the 30' 5er is big enough to handle a 32" HDTV if it is the right size. I found a couple that would fit but they where either out of stock or to high priced. Finally got a 26" LCD that I bolted to the cabinet and got a nice upconverter DVD player. There is no comparison between the regular analog signal and the digital signal. It spoils us when we go from watching the HDTV in the camper to watching the regular TV on cable in the house, No comparison! The only problem that I have with it is that the regular analog channel looks terrible on the LCD for some reason, if we have to watch regular TV we use the 13" TV in the bedroom.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Just a reminder to OBers buying new TV's to put into our TT's:
> 
> In about 18 months, over the air stations will be broadcasting in all digital formats. This may affect the reception in Telly's with NTSC tuners. Tv's with ATSC tuners...or digital tuners...will be able to receive the new broadcasts. Older models (NTSC) will need a decoder box, or a cable box, to get a picture.
> 
> ...


how do we determine what our sets are? my living room tv is about 5 years old, the one downstairs probably the same and the one here in the computer room is so old it's got wrinkles







but keeps on working and working and working!


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

They have delayed this in the past, and likely will again. In the mean time, here anyway, they allready broadcast digital and analog. I get 12 full digital stations for free!! And the quality of high def over the air is way better than digital cable or satellite, its full 1080i with no compression. I compared HD over the air and then HD on cable, and its a pretty big difference to me anyway.

This is one thing I think the Government got right!

I think the point is this; do not buy a "normal" non-HD TV from this day forward.

"how do we determine what our sets are".

Most likely, if it doesn't say HDTV on it somewhere, its the older NTSC. If you go to the setup menu to scan for new channels, and it doens't have a "digital" or "HD" words anywhere, its probably not digital ready. There is no requiement for cable to change over, just "over the air" broadcast. The Governement can only regulate over the air broadcast and can't, at least now, dictate how private cable companies broadcast and decode.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

having_fun said:


> They have delayed this in the past, and likely will again. In the mean time, here anyway, they allready broadcast digital and analog. I get 12 full digital stations for free!! And the quality of high def over the air is way better than digital cable or satellite, its full 1080i with no compression. I compared HD over the air and then HD on cable, and its a pretty big difference to me anyway.
> 
> This is one thing I think the Government got right!
> 
> ...


True...if you have cable, and a cable box, you are ok....or you can buy a converter.

Bob


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I do wonder why this isn't talked about more, so many folks don't know this is comming, its a good heads up Bob for the Outbackers!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

having_fun said:


> ...There is no requiement for cable to change over, just "over the air" broadcast. The Governement can only regulate over the air broadcast and can't, at least now, dictate how private cable companies broadcast and decode.


Of course, if Cable ever changed over, everyone with regular sets would complain, AND they wouldn't be able to charge me the extra $10 a month for my HD feed!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

After Feb 2009 Cable will be the only supporter of analog TV's. Here in Atlanta they have simulcast. Everything that is on analog cable is also on digital cable. I won't have to buy a new TV for the kids to watch Spongbob.

I get the Local off-air HD's on Comcast for free???

The Federal Government has got the compatibility thing covered.
You see they create the problem by mandating stations to go digital.
Then they save the day by allocating 230million to enact a new welfare program to distribute $40 converters to all that can't afford a new digital TV.
Talk about a vote buying scheme!

Back to the subject.
*Make sure the TV you buy has both an 8VSB (over the air) AND a QAM (cable) tuner.* 
You'll use the 8VSB for your OB antenna and the QAM for the campground cable system.
They all have connections for DVD players and Dish/Direct receivers.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Perfect timing...
Have a new 26" LCD and 15" LCD (bedroom) in the trailer.
Good 'ol Sony projection at home will soon need to be upgraded anyway!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

kjdj said:


> After Feb 2009 Cable will be the only supporter of analog TV's. Here in Atlanta they have simulcast. Everything that is on analog cable is also on digital cable. I won't have to buy a new TV for the kids to watch Spongbob.
> 
> I get the Local off-air HD's on Comcast for free???
> 
> ...


OK...now I'm WAY over my head...








Bob


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> After Feb 2009 Cable will be the only supporter of analog TV's. Here in Atlanta they have simulcast. Everything that is on analog cable is also on digital cable. I won't have to buy a new TV for the kids to watch Spongbob.
> 
> I get the Local off-air HD's on Comcast for free???
> 
> ...


OK...now I'm WAY over my head...








Bob
[/quote]

And in case you are wondering, 8VSB stands for 8-level Vestigial Sideband.
QAM, on the other hand, stands for Quadrature Amplitude Modulation.
Got it? There will be a pop quiz tomorrow.









Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> ...
> Back to the subject.
> *Make sure the TV you buy has both an 8VSB (over the air) AND a QAM (cable) tuner.*
> You'll use the 8VSB for your OB antenna and the QAM for the campground cable system.
> They all have connections for DVD players and Dish/Direct receivers.


OK...now I'm WAY over my head...








Bob
[/quote]

Just look for a HDTV with an HD tuner (for over the air broadcasts). It will be rectangualr in shape. Don't worry about how the electrons are moving, and just enjoy the picture. You don't have to wait until 2009, you can do this mod today!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> After Feb 2009 Cable will be the only supporter of analog TV's. Here in Atlanta they have simulcast. Everything that is on analog cable is also on digital cable. I won't have to buy a new TV for the kids to watch Spongbob.
> 
> I get the Local off-air HD's on Comcast for free???
> 
> ...


OK...now I'm WAY over my head...








Bob
[/quote]

And in case you are wondering, 8VSB stands for 8-level Vestigial Sideband.
QAM, on the other hand, stands for Quadrature Amplitude Modulation.
Got it? There will be a pop quiz tomorrow.









Bob
[/quote]

fine...give me a quiz.

just remember, the gray hair on the beard (and that just slight "touch" of gray on top) means that there's other stuff being remembered in this head...I think. Sorry, can't remember....

Bob


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> After Feb 2009 Cable will be the only supporter of analog TV's. Here in Atlanta they have simulcast. Everything that is on analog cable is also on digital cable. I won't have to buy a new TV for the kids to watch Spongbob.
> 
> I get the Local off-air HD's on Comcast for free???
> 
> ...


OK...now I'm WAY over my head...








Bob
[/quote]

And in case you are wondering, 8VSB stands for 8-level Vestigial Sideband.
QAM, on the other hand, stands for Quadrature Amplitude Modulation.
Got it? There will be a pop quiz tomorrow.









Bob
[/quote]

8VSB at 19.9Mbs 
64QAM at 26.4Mbs
256QAM at 38.8Mbs.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Nathan said:


> ...
> Back to the subject.
> *Make sure the TV you buy has both an 8VSB (over the air) AND a QAM (cable) tuner.*
> You'll use the 8VSB for your OB antenna and the QAM for the campground cable system.
> They all have connections for DVD players and Dish/Direct receivers.


OK...now I'm WAY over my head...








Bob
[/quote]

Just look for a HDTV with an HD tuner (for over the air broadcasts). It will be rectangualr in shape. Don't worry about how the electrons are moving, and just enjoy the picture. You don't have to wait until 2009, you can do this mod today!








[/quote]

Not true. Thats like they said up and till 5 years ago "make sure you buy a computer with a CD drive and phone modem. Now you must have a DVD drive and NIC or USB.
If you buy for just OTA you will need an antenna on the roof and be very programming limited. Like we were in the 1960's
The good news is LCD Plasma TV's aren't designed to last over 5-8 years anyway so by that time, the way you get the programing will change anyway.

As a heads-up Panasonic and Sony are due to roll out Tv's without coax hookups but rather a 1Gbs NIC card. Yep hook it to your Computer network/ cable modem and you have IP TV. Over the air TV is history. Cable and or phone IP TV is where we're going.
Interactive "see it on your schedule" and targeted advertising is the future. Dish/Direct and Over The Air can't get it done.

It's a hard decision. Changes in Television are moving quicker than the Internet Boom of the early 90's.

That's my opinion.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

kjdj said:


> It's a hard decision. Changes in Television are moving quicker than the Internet Boom of the early 90's.


Oh, but not as quickly as everyone upgrades trailers!!!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## Staff (Aug 14, 2007)

x2!


----------



## Staff (Aug 14, 2007)

kjdj said:


> ...
> Back to the subject.
> *Make sure the TV you buy has both an 8VSB (over the air) AND a QAM (cable) tuner.*
> You'll use the 8VSB for your OB antenna and the QAM for the campground cable system.
> They all have connections for DVD players and Dish/Direct receivers.


OK...now I'm WAY over my head...








Bob
[/quote]

Just look for a HDTV with an HD tuner (for over the air broadcasts). It will be rectangualr in shape. Don't worry about how the electrons are moving, and just enjoy the picture. You don't have to wait until 2009, you can do this mod today!








[/quote]

Not true. Thats like they said up and till 5 years ago "make sure you buy a computer with a CD drive and phone modem. Now you must have a DVD drive and NIC or USB.
If you buy for just OTA you will need an antenna on the roof and be very programming limited. Like we were in the 1960's
The good news is LCD Plasma TV's aren't designed to last over 5-8 years anyway so by that time, the way you get the programing will change anyway.

As a heads-up Panasonic and Sony are due to roll out Tv's without coax hookups but rather a 1Gbs NIC card. Yep hook it to your Computer network/ cable modem and you have IP TV. Over the air TV is history. Cable and or phone IP TV is where we're going.
Interactive "see it on your schedule" and targeted advertising is the future. Dish/Direct and Over The Air can't get it done.

It's a hard decision. Changes in Television are moving quicker than the Internet Boom of the early 90's.

That's my opinion.
[/quote]
no TV is needed in my den


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

kjdj said:


> ...
> Back to the subject.
> *Make sure the TV you buy has both an 8VSB (over the air) AND a QAM (cable) tuner.*
> You'll use the 8VSB for your OB antenna and the QAM for the campground cable system.
> They all have connections for DVD players and Dish/Direct receivers.


OK...now I'm WAY over my head...








Bob
[/quote]

Just look for a HDTV with an HD tuner (for over the air broadcasts). It will be rectangualr in shape. Don't worry about how the electrons are moving, and just enjoy the picture. You don't have to wait until 2009, you can do this mod today!








[/quote]

Not true. Thats like they said up and till 5 years ago "make sure you buy a computer with a CD drive and phone modem. Now you must have a DVD drive and NIC or USB.
If you buy for just OTA you will need an antenna on the roof and be very programming limited. Like we were in the 1960's
The good news is LCD Plasma TV's aren't designed to last over 5-8 years anyway so by that time, the way you get the programing will change anyway.

As a heads-up Panasonic and Sony are due to roll out Tv's without coax hookups but rather a 1Gbs NIC card. Yep hook it to your Computer network/ cable modem and you have IP TV. Over the air TV is history. Cable and or phone IP TV is where we're going.
Interactive "see it on your schedule" and targeted advertising is the future. Dish/Direct and Over The Air can't get it done.

It's a hard decision. Changes in Television are moving quicker than the Internet Boom of the early 90's.

That's my opinion.
[/quote]
First, 5-8 years is not true. The life span is no different than a tube TV. Second they have had displays with out coax for years, they call them monitors. Yes you can view TV over the INTERNET not, but it looks like crap, and it will for a very long time. The problem is the infrastructure of the cable TV and phone system. ( the way you get the INTERNET) Until the system is fiber to the house this will be a problem. They are working on it and one day it will be so, but it will be a looong time. Over the air antenna looks the best hands down. This is due to the compression that is used on the signal. The easy way to explain compression is this. Let say you have a birthday cake. OK now smash it in to the size of a cup cake. OK Now stretch it back out and see what you have. Does it look the same. NO. As far as the tuners go. If you plan to put up an antenna you will need and atsc and at this point an ntsc tuner. If you don't ever see your self putting up antenna don't worry about it. As far as the cable tuners go. The cable companies are doing everything possible to get you to put a box in your house. I cable box is 2 way communication, at this point nothing else is. With 2 way they can collect data on what people are watching. Yes its all about advertising money.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Bring back the good ol days...

You simply pulled out on the ON button, grabbed the peg where the tuner knob once was (with a pliers or Vise Grip) and turned it to the channel you wanted.
A quick adjustment of the aluminum foil hangin' on the rabbit ears...and you can sit down and watch some TV!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

kjdj said:


> As a heads-up Panasonic and Sony are due to roll out Tv's without coax hookups but rather a 1Gbs NIC card. Yep hook it to your Computer network/ cable modem and you have IP TV. Over the air TV is history. Cable and or phone IP TV is where we're going.
> Interactive "see it on your schedule" and targeted advertising is the future. Dish/Direct and Over The Air can't get it done.
> 
> That's my opinion.


That may be the future for those living in the city, but not for the many of us who live in the "boonies" where cable TV/modems and DSL phone lines aren't even an option. Out here OTA TV is very much alive and well, as are DISH/DirectTV. Personally, even if cable was an option for me I'd stick with my DISH. I've had cable in the past when I did live in town, and I was never impressed to be paying good money for what were often fuzzy channels.







With my DISH, everything is always crystal clear.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> That may be the future for those living in the city, but not for the many of us who live in the "boonies" where cable TV/modems and DSL phone lines aren't even an option. Out here OTA TV is very much alive and well, as are DISH/DirectTV.


Come 2009, even your OTA TV will be digital. The existing OTA stations will not go away, but they will be digital, so if your existing TV's, VHS recorders, etc. do not have a digital tuner you will need a converter box.

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> Bring back the good ol days...
> 
> You simply pulled out on the ON button, grabbed the peg where the tuner knob once was (with a pliers or Vise Grip) and turned it to the channel you wanted.
> A quick adjustment of the aluminum foil hangin' on the rabbit ears...and you can sit down and watch some TV!


uh-oh..........I know what you are talking about. Can you imagine if our children had to do that?


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Every time they come up with a date that these changes will be finalized, it always gets pushed back. Analog TV signals were supposed to be history 3 years ago. IMO they will be around past 2009. There's way too much bickering and red tape between the FCC and the manufacturers to agree on which format should be the "norm".

This reminds me of being told in grade school how the metric system was going to be the new standard of all US measurements, and that by the time we turned 16 we would all be driving electric cars.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

FZ1dave said:


> Every time they come up with a date that these changes will be finalized, it always gets pushed back. Analog TV signals were supposed to be history 3 years ago. IMO they will be around past 2009. There's way too much bickering and red tape between the FCC and the manufacturers to agree on which format should be the "norm".


The other factor at least at the time of the last "deadline" was that the guidelines stated that a certain percentage of households (I forget the exact number) in the U.S. had to own HDTVs for the switch over to kick in. At the time, it wasn't even close, in large part because the HDTVs were so expensive and the amount of HD programming available was very limited. There are more HD programming options now and the cost has come down some, but for many households an HDTV still isn't in the budget. I'm not holding my breath for the switch over to actually happen anytime soon.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> That may be the future for those living in the city, but not for the many of us who live in the "boonies" where cable TV/modems and DSL phone lines aren't even an option. Out here OTA TV is very much alive and well, as are DISH/DirectTV.


Come 2009, even your OTA TV will be digital. The existing OTA stations will not go away, but they will be digital, so if your existing TV's, VHS recorders, etc. do not have a digital tuner you will need a converter box.

Bob
[/quote]

True, eventually even OTA TV will be digital, although I doubt that it will actually happen by 2009. My point actually was that especially in rural America, OTA TV will not be "history" in favor of IP TV as kjdj had suggested in a prior post.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

what do any of you think of this 32" or the other 32" at bottom of page?
32" tv's

pretty sure I didn't do that right so here is link http://www.buy.com/prod/samsung-ln-t3242h-.../204222887.html


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Bring back the good ol days...
> 
> You simply pulled out on the ON button, grabbed the peg where the tuner knob once was (with a pliers or Vise Grip) and turned it to the channel you wanted.
> A quick adjustment of the aluminum foil hangin' on the rabbit ears...and you can sit down and watch some TV!


uh-oh..........I know what you are talking about. Can you imagine if our children had to do that?








[/quote]

And don't forget before sitting down, you had to give it a good "Whack!! on the side of the cabinet, to stop the picture from rolling









Ed


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> That may be the future for those living in the city, but not for the many of us who live in the "boonies" where cable TV/modems and DSL phone lines aren't even an option. Out here OTA TV is very much alive and well, as are DISH/DirectTV.


Come 2009, even your OTA TV will be digital. The existing OTA stations will not go away, but they will be digital, so if your existing TV's, VHS recorders, etc. do not have a digital tuner you will need a converter box.

Bob
[/quote]

True, eventually even OTA TV will be digital, although I doubt that it will actually happen by 2009. My point actually was that especially in rural America, OTA TV will not be "history" in favor of IP TV as kjdj had suggested in a prior post.
[/quote]

Yes, the OTA broadcast channels will switch in 2009, unless the whole deal is postponed again. Part of the switch-over is to get rid of the current "simulcast" of HD currently happening on unused UHF channels. They plan on auctioning off the unused channels for other stuff. Follow the money trail.
Local cables companies can continue to provide analog signals after the switchover, but over-the-air will be digital.

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> Bring back the good ol days...
> 
> You simply pulled out on the ON button, grabbed the peg where the tuner knob once was (with a pliers or Vise Grip) and turned it to the channel you wanted.
> A quick adjustment of the aluminum foil hangin' on the rabbit ears...and you can sit down and watch some TV!


uh-oh..........I know what you are talking about. Can you imagine if our children had to do that?








[/quote]

And don't forget before sitting down, you had to give it a good "Whack!! on the side of the cabinet, to stop the picture from rolling









Ed
[/quote]
I doubt my daughter has ever even seen a tv rolling.Ahhh...memories!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> That may be the future for those living in the city, but not for the many of us who live in the "boonies" where cable TV/modems and DSL phone lines aren't even an option. Out here OTA TV is very much alive and well, as are DISH/DirectTV.


Come 2009, even your OTA TV will be digital. The existing OTA stations will not go away, but they will be digital, so if your existing TV's, VHS recorders, etc. do not have a digital tuner you will need a converter box.

Bob
[/quote]

True, eventually even OTA TV will be digital, although I doubt that it will actually happen by 2009. My point actually was that especially in rural America, OTA TV will not be "history" in favor of IP TV as kjdj had suggested in a prior post.
[/quote]

Yes, the OTA broadcast channels will switch in 2009, unless the whole deal is postponed again. Part of the switch-over is to get rid of the current "simulcast" of HD currently happening on unused UHF channels. They plan on auctioning off the unused channels for other stuff. Follow the money trail.
Local cables companies can continue to provide analog signals after the switchover, but over-the-air will be digital.

Bob
[/quote]

I hate not knowing what I'm talking about.
Just no one tell my employer!
Kevin


----------

